# Starting game now!!



## mrkylee (Feb 3, 2018)

I heard the sad news around the bitcoin, while I’m just interested with crytocurrency world. However, I trust the future of it, this can be the right time to buy too much regardless of threats. My friends advise me to stop thinking investment, but I want to start as a newbie because I lost my belief in current money. So which platform is the best choice now?
Whether I should choose a new one. I see the advertisement of Nextycoin with many benefits as Instant transfer, zero transfer fees and Dual Cryptocurrency, maybe strong technology. It seems to be so sexy but it’s too difficult to believe because it’s rather new. Should a newcomer buy the new platform?
 Please tell me your idea. Thank you!!


----------



## trog100 (Feb 4, 2018)

i would buy something already established.. but thats just me.. 

trog


----------



## Divide Overflow (Feb 4, 2018)

There's always another altcoin.


----------



## kn00tcn (Feb 4, 2018)

where were you in july?


----------

